# Amphur / district/ Khet office, are they open?



## Jaimeepalmer (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi everyone, can anyone pls tell me if the amphur office in bangrak, bangkok is open with all the protests going on?. I am coming to bangkok in 2 days specifically to visit the amphur office, any info much appreciated!.


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

The traffic is going to be horrid as Bangrak is not that far from where the mobs are, especially if they are getting larger! 

I suggest you contact them in simple and slow English.
I don't have Facebook, if I did, I would have asked them for you. Anyhow, I see no announcement re any temporary closure. 

02-236-1395

https://www.facebook.com/BangkokBangRak

If you are hoping to get legally married there, trying somewhere else near you might be more convenient. I wholeheartedly support and sympathise with the mobs but I am dreading going to see my doctor in Bkk early next month, too.

Good luck.


----------

